# 5/3/1 -  Building a base



## Jihad Against Modernity (Nov 22, 2021)

I am running 5/3/1 and I will be starting lights and running an upper lower template. I am over 35% bodyfat and have a bad lower back, previous shoulder injuries. Time to sort myself out. There is no deload week and cardio is done on off days which is a 5km hike with a 20kg weight vest. 2000kcal diet 150g protein minimum. 

Press 5/3/1
Flat DB bench 3x10
Incline barbell rows 3x10
EZ curls 3x10
Close grip bench 3x10

20kg vest 5km 

Deadlift 5/3/1
Kneeling squats 3x10
Standing barbell calve raises 3x10
Crunches 3x10

20kg vest 5km

Bench press 5/3/1
Dumbbell seated press 3x10
Incline dumbbell rows 3x10
Dumbbell curls 3x10
EZ tricep extensions 3x10

20kg vest 5km

Squat 5/3/1
Good morning 3x10
Seated barbell calve raises 3x10
Planks 3x30 seconds


----------



## Jihad Against Modernity (Nov 22, 2021)

First workout just finished

Overhead press 5/3/1
5+ @31kg = 11 reps hit

DB bench 
10x16kg
10x16kg
10x16kg
(10 reps on all sets add weight next time)

Barbell incline row 
10x30kg
10x30kg
10x30kg
(10 reps on all sets add weight next time)

EZ curls 
10x10kg
10x10kg
10x10kg 
(10 reps on all sets add weight next time)

Close grip bench press 
10x35kg
10x35kg
10x35kg
(10 reps on all sets add weight next time)

Kcal 2000
Protein - 165g
Fat - 74
Carbs - 173


----------



## eazy (Nov 22, 2021)

welcome to the UG


----------



## Jihad Against Modernity (Nov 22, 2021)

eazy said:


> welcome to the UG


Thanks Bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 22, 2021)

Welcome to the Underground!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 22, 2021)

I enjoyed when I ran 5/3/1. I however used the deload's, but really like every 8 weeks rather than every 4-weeks. You might want to throw them in after a while, especially when poundage's start going up. Good luck..


----------



## CJ (Nov 22, 2021)

I like it sir. 

Keep it going, consistency is what will get you the results. 

I'd better see regular updates to this log!!!


----------



## Jihad Against Modernity (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you for all the kind messages Guys, I appreciate it. I will keep this journal for a long time and will see good results. Ill also be posting motivational stuff for myself so whenever I visit it boosts my Iman.


----------



## Jihad Against Modernity (Nov 23, 2021)

First cardio just finished. It was agony on my traps. Lower back felt really fatigued but in a tired way like after doing hypers not an injured way. It was really hard considering it was just walking.


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2021)

Jihad Against Modernity said:


> First cardio just finished. It was agony on my traps. Lower back felt really fatigued but in a tired way like after doing hypers not an injured way. It was really hard considering it was just walking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 kg vest is no joke!!!


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 23, 2021)

One thing that I’d suggest is to replace your middle cardio hike with sled pushing (if your gym has one).  They’re an amazing conditioning exercise and they build leg drive like crazy which carries over to your squats and deadlifts.

The way that you have your program set up looks great, though.  My suggestion is just personal preference.  Keep at it and you’ll get where you want to be.

Good luck bro and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jihad Against Modernity (Nov 23, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> One thing that I’d suggest is to replace your middle cardio hike with sled pushing (if your gym has one).  They’re an amazing conditioning exercise and they build leg drive like crazy which carries over to your squats and deadlifts.
> 
> The way that you have your program set up looks great, though.  My suggestion is just personal preference.  Keep at it and you’ll get where you want to be.
> 
> Good luck bro and welcome to the forum!


Unfortunately I am not a gym member. A lot of the gyms round here went bust and declared bankruptcy and people who joined lost all their upfront payments and are now out of a gym. So I bought a cheapo rack some adjustable dumbbells and a bench instead. Once I am leaner I will likely change up the cardio. But for now walking is challenging enough.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 23, 2021)

Jihad Against Modernity said:


> Unfortunately I am not a gym member. A lot of the gyms round here went bust and declared bankruptcy and people who joined lost all their upfront payments and are now out of a gym. So I bought a cheapo rack some adjustable dumbbells and a bench instead. Once I am leaner I will likely change up the cardio. But for now walking is challenging enough.


I guess!  20 extra kilos is nothing to sneeze at.


----------

